# Are you going to stop wearing a mask now?



## Serenity4321 (May 14, 2021)

Yesterday the CDC came out with the guideline of masks are no longer required if one is fully immunized. I am kind of uncomfortable with that and am still wearing one in stores...maybe it is just a good habit in general, although I really dislike them. Perhaps during the fall flu season, it might be a good idea.
What are you going to do?
Thank you in advance


----------



## Pepper (May 14, 2021)

My local stores have signs to mask up before entering.  I didn't wear one today in my local park.  Except for stores I won't be wearing them but I did decide to wear them in the winter time.  It kept me warm!  I didn't even have the common cold this year, & credit wearing a mask.


----------



## Lewkat (May 14, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 14, 2021)

As usual, I'll wear one if a Masks Required sign is posted.


----------



## Serenity4321 (May 14, 2021)

I wonder how long the stores will have their signs up. I went to Aldi's yesterday and the sign to mask was up, but the announcement had just been made by the CDC yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 14, 2021)

*I think many businesses here in NY State are waiting for the Governor to lift his executive order.  I would kind of like to stop wearing one but will go with the state orders.  My apartment building is HUD (housing and urban development) sponsored. Meaning rent is based on income and assets. So, apartment manager says we still have to wear them in the building*


----------



## Ruthanne (May 14, 2021)

We have to wear them here till June 2.  I will still wear them in businesses that require them.  Outside and in an outdoor restaurant I will not.


----------



## Ceege (May 14, 2021)

Our Michigan mandate will be lifted tomorrow.  I'll keep wearing mine for awhile, though.


----------



## jujube (May 14, 2021)

When needed, I will.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 14, 2021)

I'll wear them where they are required or in situations where it makes sense to me. 

I keep a few in the glove compartment of the car and have a couple in plastic sandwich bags tucked into jacket pockets. 

It's really not a hardship for me.  I still have about 90 disposable masks on hand from my initial supply. 

I will probably wear them during the regular flu season from now on.

IMO masks, hand sanitizers, and social distancing are just commonsense parts of my everyday life going forward.


----------



## Mike (May 14, 2021)

No.

Not for a while anyway.

Mike.


----------



## Sunny (May 14, 2021)

Not unless I have to. I just saw on the news that some stores (Walgreen's is one) require masks. Others (Costco is one) do not. It's very confusing at this point. 

I guess the stores that require mask wearing will have someone at the door stopping people from going in without masks. Otherwise, it's meaningless. People will do what they want, or in many cases, will not know what they are expected to do.


----------



## win231 (May 14, 2021)

As long as it's required, I'll wear a mask in stores - regardless of how silly & useless I think it is.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 14, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'll wear them where they are required or in situations where it makes sense to me.
> 
> I keep a few in the glove compartment of the car and have a couple in plastic sandwich bags tucked into jacket pockets.
> 
> ...


Like you Bea, I'll wear them when required or in situations where it makes sense.  It hasn't been a hardship for me either, but for flu season I'll just do my normal routine, wipe down shopping carts, wash hands as soon as I get home and avoid those who are obviously sick, coughing, etc.  The stores by me are still mandating masks, that's good, I'm not ready to be close to people in an indoor situation maskless.  I'm fully vaccinated, but my husband is not.  Until he is, I will be taking precautions not to bring the virus home to him, he usually is in the house, does not go out much, has walking issues.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 14, 2021)

Serenity4321 said:


> I wonder how long the stores will have their signs up. I went to Aldi's yesterday and the sign to mask was up, but the announcement had just been made by the CDC yesterday afternoon.


Here in Colorado, they are leaving the decision up to the local businesses to make their own decisions on lifting the mask mandates.  I'm good with that, makes sense, I'm not one who complained about wearing masks during the pandemic, so I will not be in a big rush to get rid of them completely.


----------



## Gaer (May 14, 2021)

Yep.


----------



## Ceege (May 14, 2021)

I've been sanitizing my hands for several years, when I go out, before I get out of my car and again when I get back in my car.  I used to get really bad sinus infections every year, but when I started using sanitizer that stopped.  There's just no telling what we pick up when we go out and touch door handles, products, etc. 

How many will keep using sanitizer?


----------



## Chet (May 14, 2021)

I'll keep wearing one for a while considering how little I get out in public. Someday I'll quit but I don't feel completely safe yet.


----------



## Remy (May 14, 2021)

I'll continue to wear a mask. IMO people will be wearing them for years. So for those who continue to do so, they won't look like an anomaly.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 14, 2021)

Ceege said:


> I've been sanitizing my hands for several years, when I go out, before I get out of my car and again when I get back in my car.  I used to get really bad sinus infections every year, but when I started using sanitizer that stopped.  There's just no telling what we pick up when we go out and touch door handles, products, etc.
> 
> How many will keep using sanitizer?


It's so handy, I think I will keep a small bottle of hand sanitizer in all of my vehicles from now on.  Makes sense, and convenient.


----------



## win231 (May 14, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> It's so handy, I think I will keep a small bottle of hand sanitizer in all of my vehicles from now on.  Makes sense, and convenient.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/ar...quently used,to skin roughness and irritation.


----------



## Nathan (May 14, 2021)

Serenity4321 said:


> Yesterday the CDC came out with the guideline of masks are no longer required if one is fully immunized. I am kind of uncomfortable with that and am still wearing one in stores...maybe it is just a good habit in general, although I really dislike them. Perhaps during the fall flu season, it might be a good idea.
> What are you going to do?
> Thank you in advance


Local health authorities at the county level have not yet issued updated orders regarding wearing masks in public.  Today I went into town, visited the Post Office, Chase bank, Target and Planet Fitness.  Everyone is continuing to wear masks, except those **special people** for whom NOT wearing a mask is some kind of twisted badge of pride.      The County Dept. of Public Health has legal authority, however the county Sheriff's Dept. has from the beginning taken the position that they will not take any enforcement action against those refusing to wear masks.  Yea, this area is deep in red territory. <shakes head>


----------



## Fyrefox (May 14, 2021)

There's a lot of confusion because the states presently vary in terms of which ones want masking to continue and which don't.  It's a patchwork quilt.  Even within states, stores differ in masking requirements, and some are undoubtedly concerned with protecting themselves against possible litigation.  General federal guidelines are that masking will continue in some circumstances such as medical facilities and in crowds regardless of state or local variances.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 14, 2021)

win231 said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7320712/#:~:text=Sanitizers have been frequently used,to skin roughness and irritation.


I think everyone knows that using an alcohol based sanitizer too frequently will cause skin dryness and other issues.  I would have it in my vehicles to use in cases when I fill up my car with gas, and have to handle a pump that dozens of other people have, or when I get back into the car after shopping at the supermarket, especially if there were no wipes for the carts.  I've never used it before the pandemic, but it doesn't hurt to have some on hand when needed.  Maybe not every day, but when needed.


----------



## RnR (May 14, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I think everyone knows that using an alcohol based sanitizer too frequently will cause skin dryness and other issues.  I would have it in my vehicles to use in cases when I fill up my car with gas, and have to handle a pump that dozens of other people have, or when I get back into the car after shopping at the supermarket, especially if there were no wipes for the carts.  I've never used it before the pandemic, but it doesn't hurt to have some on hand sanitizer when needed.  Maybe not every day, but when needed.


Agree.


----------



## Ceege (May 14, 2021)

I don't have a problem with dry hands because of hand sanitizing.  However, I use hand lotion a couple of times a day - hand sanitizing or not.


----------



## win231 (May 14, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I think everyone knows that using an alcohol based sanitizer too frequently will cause skin dryness and other issues.  I would have it in my vehicles to use in cases when I fill up my car with gas, and have to handle a pump that dozens of other people have, or when I get back into the car after shopping at the supermarket, especially if there were no wipes for the carts.  I've never used it before the pandemic, but it doesn't hurt to have some on hand when needed.  Maybe not every day, but when needed.


You can't catch ANY virus by touching something that has the virus on it - UNLESS you touch your face after.  The virus needs a mucous membrane to enter - eyes, nose, mouth.  That's why some experts have said hand sanitizer is unnecessary if you wash your hands when you get home.
It's not just luck that I haven't had the flu for 38 years or Covid & I've never used hand sanitizer or had a flu shot.


----------



## FastTrax (May 14, 2021)

I smell the anti mask mandate coming soon. Already some whack job bar owner in Cocoa Beach has a sign on his door stating that any patron walking through the door wearing a mask will be ordered out and any patron walking in the door wearing a mask and sunglasses will get shot. Gotta be something in the water.


----------



## Jules (May 14, 2021)

win231 said:


> You can't catch ANY virus by touching something that has the virus on it - UNLESS you touch your face after. The virus needs a mucous membrane to enter - eyes, nose, mouth


At the very start when they were stressing this, I realized how much I do touch my hand to my face.  Most people don’t realize they do it either.


----------



## terry123 (May 14, 2021)

Will wear mask when out.  I take sanitizer with me and wipes to wipe down handles. But I mostly stay home so not much will change. No one comes in without a mask at my house.


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2021)

It's stil mandatory to wear a mask here in the UK in any indoor situation , that includes public transport ( although I haven't been on a train since covid began).. however we go into Tier 3 on Monday, and although the mask mandate will stay we will be able to move  more freely, with museums and theatres re-opening , and service indoors of pubs and restaurants...

I will continue to wear a mask wherever there are people close to me.....I haven't been vaccinated nor has my o/h...and I also have lung issues..so I will be as careful as I can without compromising my freedom.

It's much harder here to keep a distance  than many other countries like Australia & the US.. because we're a small Island and everyone is very up close and personal..


----------



## PamfromTx (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Raven (May 15, 2021)

Here in Canada it's still mandatory to wear a mask and I don't mind.
It covers up some of my wrinkles.


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2021)

Raven said:


> Here in Canada it's still mandatory to wear a mask and I don't mind.
> It covers up some of my wrinkles.


LOL..I know what you mean...


----------



## PamfromTx (May 15, 2021)

I've saved alot of $$$$ by not buying makeup.   lol   So, yes, I'll continue wearing a mask.


----------



## Bee (May 15, 2021)

I will carry on wearing a mask until I myself feel it is safe not to do so, not when other people (government) tell me not to do so.


----------



## Jeweltea (May 15, 2021)

I will continue wearing one inside for awhile until the numbers go down some more. Our county is still listed as high risk. It has been less than a month since I became fully vaccinated and I just do not feel ready yet. 

As for hand sanitizer, I have a small bottle in my car and one in my purse. I try to remember to use it have after handling something like a gas pump handle or shopping cart. I am not good at remembering to use it though so I might use it about half the time.


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> I will continue wearing one inside for awhile until the numbers go down some more. Our county is still listed as high risk. It has been less than a month since I became fully vaccinated and I just do not feel ready yet.
> 
> As for hand sanitizer, I have a small bottle in my car and one in my purse. I try to remember to use it have after handling something like a gas pump handle or shopping cart. I am not good at remembering to use it though so I might use it about half the time.


I'm the same , I have sanitiser in my car..a tiny bottle in my bag..and I always use the sanitiser in the shops on the trolley handles..
I understand this Virus is airborne, and not passed on through touch .. but I prefer not to take any risks..so it costs me nothing to sanitise those trolleys, and tbh, it's good hygiene practice regardless of  C-19..


----------



## oldiebutgoody (May 16, 2021)

I carry wool gloves with me and use them to open doors or to touch railings.  No need to carry sanitizer because of this.

Just today I was in a chat box and we discussed masks. The hostess of the channel is age 30 and said she has a history of seasonal allergies and vulnerability to colds/flu.  Ever since she started to wear a mask, she has not had the slightest problem with colds, flu, or allergies.  Because of this from now on she will always wear a mask.  One thing more: she never wears make up and the mask provides her with plenty of incentive to refrain from ever doing so.


Having a long history of seasonal allergies and illnesses, I will also wear a mask henceforth.  And while I don't have to worry about makeup, the mask helps me to hide the ugliness of my face so that's always good.


----------



## Repondering (May 16, 2021)

I'll continue wearing a mask in public indoor locations.....being masked I've become a bit more lax in keeping my beard neatly trimmed.


----------



## MarciKS (May 16, 2021)

They have yet to take the masking signs down here.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 16, 2021)

Fyrefox said:


> There's a lot of confusion because the states presently vary in terms of which ones want masking to continue and which don't.  It's a patchwork quilt.  Even within states, stores differ in masking requirements, and some are undoubtedly concerned with protecting themselves against possible litigation.  General federal guidelines are that masking will continue in some circumstances such as medical facilities and in crowds regardless of state or local variances.


Yes but how can anyone prove where they got covid from?


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2021)

At the beginning of the epidemic, I wore vinyl gloves every time I went to the store. I stopped wearing them when I read (repeatedly) that the disease is not spread by touching hard surfaces. The masks were all that we needed.

Of course, anyone can, and should, do whatever makes them feel safe and protected.  We each have to make our own decision. But my take on this is that getting both vaccine shots and wearing a mask, and not getting too close to strangers in stores, etc. ought to be enough. Some people on this forum seem to have a grudge against the pharmaceutical companies that have provided the life-saving vaccine.  I think the grudge would be better directed at the manufacturers of disposable gloves and hand sanitizer, neither of which is needed against this virus.


----------



## Pappy (May 17, 2021)

We will in crowded places, or where ask to mask up. Otherwise no.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 17, 2021)

"Some people on this forum seem to have a grudge against the pharmaceutical companies that have provided the life-saving vaccine."

That might be true for some who have had bad experiences due to a medication in the past from those pharmaceutical companies however fact is fact, these vaccines did not go through the normal timeline for testing so many are cautious about getting vaccinated. That has nothing to do with a "grudge"


Grudge 

a persistent feeling of ill will or resentment resulting from a past insult or injury.
"she *held a grudge against* her former boss"


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2021)

I still use gloves and sanitizer when I need to because I don't fully trust all that information. How many people touch those gas pumps in a day? With God knows what. *wrinkles nose*


----------



## oldiebutgoody (May 17, 2021)

we need more signs like this one in order to promote mask wearing and public safety


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2021)

England and Wales  has been given the green light to travel to Portugal, one of the very few green light countries which have opened their doors to holidaymakers...so today the first day of the lifting of the lockdown restrictions..many people travelled by plane to Portugal ..( crowded airports)...only to find when they arrived in Faro..  they will be fined £100 if they're caught not wearing a mask on the beach!!

Madness going on holiday this early  IMO...especially with this new Indian Variant which has according to the media quadrupled in victims overnight..despite so many having the vaccine


----------



## FastTrax (May 17, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "Some people on this forum seem to have a grudge against the pharmaceutical companies that have provided the life-saving vaccine."
> 
> That might be true for some who have had bad experiences due to a medication in the past from those pharmaceutical companies however fact is fact, these vaccines did not go through the normal timeline for testing so many are cautious about getting vaccinated. That has nothing to do with a "grudge"
> 
> ...



I always had a grudge against Big Pharma, it's rubber stamping FDA puppets, it's fetid cousins the Global Health Insurance monoliths and it's dope dealing doctors until this vaccine came to be and I said come Hell or high water I'm taking this cocktail because if I die, then so be it but the chance of me not taking it and dying seems to be at best counterproductive. Like rabies if you take the series of injections you will more then likely survive but if you don't you will most assuredly die.


----------



## Chris21E (May 17, 2021)

They are still in effect until at least June.
 Right before the mask  requirements I was getting around just fine....Hopefully, it will be ok


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 19, 2021)

Got my shots, got my new flea collar. Ain't no way I'm wearing a mask.


----------



## Chris21E (May 19, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Got my shots, got my new flea collar. Ain't no way I'm wearing a mask.



Good for you...Im adjusting to all the talking heads who think they matter...So much noise


----------



## Serenity4321 (May 19, 2021)

I am thinking perhaps next flu season we should wear masks...we are now used to wearing them so why not...


----------



## FastTrax (May 19, 2021)

Serenity4321 said:


> I am thinking perhaps next flu season we should wear masks...we are now used to wearing them so why not...



I agree. I never even knew so many people succumbed to Influenza. What? Like 250,000 per year?


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2021)

Nope! Going to keep on wearing one.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 19, 2021)

*New York State is officially mask free today..for those of us who are vaccinated.  I will keep mine off now. Unless in a medical office..where I think they are still required for now*


----------



## AnnieA (May 19, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> I agree. I never even knew so many people succumbed to Influenza. What? Like 250,000 per year?



CDC cooks the books for influenza deaths.  They lump other pneumonia deaths into the influenza count.


----------



## AnnieA (May 19, 2021)

Serenity4321 said:


> What are you going to do?
> Thank you in advance



Wear one in stores or other crowded indoor areas since I'm not vaccinated (medical exemption).  I haven't seen the sense in wearing a mask outdoors for a long time but I live rural.  In a crowded city, I may have worn one outdoors.   

I'll also keep sanitizing.  Fomites also transmit airborne diseases.


----------



## FastTrax (May 19, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> CDC cooks the books for influenza deaths.  They lump the fatalities in with other pneumonia deaths.



Sounds about right for CDC. They must get a lot of money to rubber stamp rampant corruption.

CDC: (C)ount (D)at (C)ash


----------



## dobielvr (May 19, 2021)

No


----------



## Millyd (May 19, 2021)

Tish said:


> Nope! Going to keep on wearing one.


Me to , especially if I travel to Melbourne the hardest hit city in Australia


----------



## Don M. (May 19, 2021)

Now that we're vaccinated, we only wear our masks when we go into a store if it's somewhat crowded.  We're starting to go back to the casinos, and they mandate masks, but that may change fairly soon.  We are planning to fly to Denver, and perhaps Las Vegas, later this year, and we would certainly wear masks when in a crowded airport and airplane....unless a lot more people get vaccinated.


----------



## RnR (May 19, 2021)

Since the pandemic began I've only worn a mask during a directive for my area in SE Queensland from 29 March – 1 April 2021. 

During the worst of the pandemic in Australia (mainly in Victoria) during March/April 2020 I didn't go out in public and had stuff delivered.

We've been very lucky here on Queensland's Gold Coast. Just got in from being out. Life goes on as normal, everyone out and about, no restrictions including dining, large gatherings, big sporting events, etc.

Thank goodness for strict border controls and mandatory hotel quarantine for returning overseas travellers.

Yesterday's snapshot ...

*Australia COVID-19 update 19 May 2021.

Australia wide — 0 new community cases, 4 new OS acquired cases.





*


----------



## win231 (May 19, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Now that we're vaccinated, we only wear our masks when we go into a store if it's somewhat crowded.  We're starting to go back to the casinos, and they mandate masks, but that may change fairly soon.  We are planning to fly to Denver, and perhaps Las Vegas, later this year, and we would certainly wear masks when in a crowded airport and airplane....unless a lot more people get vaccinated.


Just wondering:
If you wouldn't wear masks "unless a lot more people get vaccinated,"
1.  How would you know who's vaccinated & who isn't?
2.  How would you know whether their vaccine prevented transmission - especially when we were told it doesn't?


----------



## Ladybj (May 19, 2021)

YESSSSSSS.... Will definitely stop wearing one.  I have sinus issues and the mask makes it a bit worst.  I have gone in the store a few times without a mask because I forgot which has been about 6 months ago.  Almost did it again recently but went back to my vehicle to get my mask.  So glad some places are lifting mask.  I never wore a mask outside..this includes dining outside or inside - cannot eat with a mask on.


----------



## Don M. (May 19, 2021)

win231 said:


> Just wondering:
> If you wouldn't wear masks "unless a lot more people get vaccinated,"
> 1.  How would you know who's vaccinated & who isn't?
> 2.  How would you know whether their vaccine prevented transmission - especially when we were told it doesn't?


The Primary purpose for wearing a mask.....based upon everything I've heard....is to help keep an infected person from spreading the virus to others.  Even those who are asymptomatic, or have been vaccinated, may still carry the virus, and pass it to others.  Therefore, since we try to have some concern for others, and would Not want to be responsible for causing problems for others, we will try to adhere to the recommendations and rules for as long as necessary.   

Since this virus hit so suddenly, and has affected so many people, in such a short time...it is understandable that there may be conflicting reports and directives.  Therefore, it only seems to make sense for most people to err on the side of caution.  Perhaps in a couple of years, there may be some definitive answers, but not yet.    

Even though many nations are currently showing a decline in infections, that may not last.  Presently, there are No requirements for people to show proof of vaccination....other than international travel...that could change, if this virus isn't brought under control.  If these "spikes" continue, I can see a real possibility of a "vaccine passport" being issued, and those who refuse the vaccine becoming increasingly isolated.


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> YESSSSSSS.... Will definitely stop wearing one.  I have sinus issues and the mask makes it a bit worst.  I have gone in the store a few times without a mask because I forgot which has been about 6 months ago.  Almost did it again recently but went back to my vehicle to get my mask.  So glad some places are lifting mask.  I never wore a mask outside..this includes dining outside or inside - cannot eat with a mask on.


In the Uk you can take your mask off in restaurants and bars while seated at your table to eat or drink. When you stand up to use the facilities or leave,  you must put your mask back on...


----------



## win231 (May 20, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> In the Uk you can take your mask off in restaurants and bars while seated at your table to eat or drink. When you stand up to use the facilities or leave,  you must put your mask back on...


Same here.  We have the same Considerate Covids that don't infect anyone while they're eating, but jump on you immediately when you leave.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 20, 2021)

Nope.


----------



## timoc (May 20, 2021)

Are you going to stop wearing a mask now?​I'm kind of getting attached to it now, and besides, I can mouth obscenities at folk I don't like without them knowing my thoughts. 

And just this afternoon a pair of juvinile puffins flew into my garden and started calling me Dad.


----------



## J-Kat (May 25, 2021)

I saw today that the grocery store no longer had their "mask required" sign on the door.  The store employees were all wearing masks.  Customers were about half wearing and half not.  As for hand sanitizer, I developed the habit of using it when I worked for a home health agency and went to patient homes.  I was protecting myself from colds and flu primarily.  It's been years since I had a cold so I guess it worked.


----------



## win231 (May 25, 2021)

J-Kat said:


> I saw today that the grocery store no longer had their "mask required" sign on the door.  The store employees were all wearing masks.  Customers were about half wearing and half not.  As for hand sanitizer, I developed the habit of using it when I worked for a home health agency and went to patient homes.  I was protecting myself from colds and flu primarily.  It's been years since I had a cold so I guess it worked.


  We often credit whatever we do or don't do for good or bad results.
I haven't had the flu for 39 years & I've never had a flu shot.  Guess what I might say if I had flu shots?


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

I've had flu shots before. I've only had the flu once after that. So you can't use that as an excuse.


----------



## Jeweltea (May 26, 2021)

win231 said:


> We often credit whatever we do or don't do for good or bad results.
> I haven't had the flu for 39 years & I've never had a flu shot.  Guess what I might say if I had flu shots?


Absolutely. I never used to get a flu shot and got an extremely bad case of the flu in the 90s. After that I get a flu shot every year and have not had the flu since. Does the flu shot work? I don't know. I never had the flu until that one time even though I never got the shot. I have not had the flu since, with the shots. Hard to tell if it is due to the shot but I will continue getting them. Getting the flu as bad as I had it (and I was only in my 30s then), made me want any help I can get.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 26, 2021)

Are you going to stop wearing a mask now?​
Never started (except to go into businesses that required it).


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2021)

My state will stop requiring mask wearing within a few days, so of course I'll stop. I don't wear one outside any more, and when it's allowed, will stop wearing it indoors as well. I feel reasonably safe because I've had the vaccine.


----------



## J-Kat (May 27, 2021)

win231 said:


> We often credit whatever we do or don't do for good or bad results.
> I haven't had the flu for 39 years & I've never had a flu shot.  Guess what I might say if I had flu shots?



Well, some of us are fortunate in that way.  I have had the flu once, never again.  I have asthma and respiratory conditions that are worsened by flu and/or colds.  I get an annual flu shot and will continue to use hand sanitizer.  To each his own I guess.


----------



## 911 (May 27, 2021)

I have as of this past Monday, unless there is a posting before I enter a building that requests otherwise.


----------



## Della (May 27, 2021)

*Abbigail Bugenske *is the first winner in Ohio's million dollar vaccination lottery!  

I'm glad someone got something good from all this.  

Also her name tickles me, it sounds like something my father would have called me to tease me.

On topic: My state, Ohio, is officially free from restrictions on June 2nd, but I may keep wearing mine to crowded public places.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 27, 2021)

I still have to wear a mask when I see my doctor, and so does she. What I like about that is, she can't tell I'm lying when I say I quit smoking.

Actually I did quit a few years ago, just not for very long.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 27, 2021)

No.


----------



## Devi (May 27, 2021)

If whatever establishment or office I go to asks for masks, I'll wear one.


----------

